# Burnt Plastic



## TopherGrey (Oct 2, 2008)

I had an espisode like Bushytails but not near as bad.....

I accidentally burnt some plastic in my garage yesterday and didn't notice it was melting until it was too late. It put off quite a powerful smelling smoke. Now my whole garage the house smells like burnt plastic. I disposed of the waste outside but the smell was still very dominating. I've been airing it out all day but I only have a garage door, no windows or any other doors to outside. I put a fan out there in the doorway to generate some fresh air into the garage. 

The smell is still lingering, unfortunately. Does anybody have any other odor eliminating solutions to this?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2008)

I will recommend the same as I did to bushy, TSP or trisodiumphosphate. please read label before using.


----------



## Campos (Apr 14, 2009)

Keep a constant flow of clean air coming through. Febreeze works magic also.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Dec 7, 2009)

Campos said:


> Keep a constant flow of clean air coming through. Febreeze works magic also.



Proper ventilation is very essential for garage.


----------

